# Logitech Harmony setup for Roamio?



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

The Logitech Harmony One software is missing some basic, long-time features in the Roamio database: Replay and Advance. Has anyone got their Harmony One setup completely with the new Tivos? I'm not sure if I should go back to my TivoHD setup and add new features? Or use the Roamio configuration and add in the missing features?


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the Harmony Ultimate, it was already set up with my Premiere as a device and I'm using that. It was only missing a couple features that I had the Ultimate learn.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

ShoutingMan said:


> The Logitech Harmony One software is missing some basic, long-time features in the Roamio database: Replay and Advance. Has anyone got their Harmony One setup completely with the new Tivos? I'm not sure if I should go back to my TivoHD setup and add new features? Or use the Roamio configuration and add in the missing features?


I set it up fine, (Roamio got added recently to database at myremotesetup.com/EasyZapper/New/ProcSpice/landing.asp?par=val) on my activities though had to add custom buttons for replay/advance. And I set menu as 'TiVo' and exit as 'Live TV'.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

fdisker2000 said:


> I have the Harmony Ultimate, it was already set up with my Premiere as a device and I'm using that. It was only missing a couple features that I had the Ultimate learn.





consumedsoul said:


> I set it up fine, (Roamio got added recently to database at myremotesetup.com/EasyZapper/New/ProcSpice/landing.asp?par=val) on my activities though had to add custom buttons for replay/advance. And I set menu as 'TiVo' and exit as 'Live TV'.


That's the problem I'm running into. Logitech left out replay and advance, that were already there for the HD (and presumably Premiere). I haven't manually learned them yet. Looks like I need to.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

ShoutingMan said:


> That's the problem I'm running into. Logitech left out replay and advance, that were already there for the HD (and presumably Premiere). I haven't manually learned them yet. Looks like I need to.


Had the same problem. The "List" command is also missing in the Roamio command set. I just learned those three commands from another Harmony I had configured for a S3.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Based on older threads, I could contact Logitech support and ask them to manually copy TiVo HD codes to my TiVo Roamio database. Seems overly complicated.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmo...tabase-commands-from-other-device/td-p/303616


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Smirks said:


> Had the same problem. The "List" command is also missing in the Roamio command set. I just learned those three commands from another Harmony I had configured for a S3.


Yep. I just discovered "List" is missing. I don't know if I can get that. I don't think that was a command I can learn from my TiVo remote.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd start over with the Tivo HD database (and learn Back), except then I can't get the ABCD buttons with icons in the touchscreen.


----------



## rehr0001 (Sep 17, 2006)

Just pick a series 3 instead. Then you'll have everything you need.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Does it have the Back button and Yellow, Red, Blue, Green buttons? If so, I'll try it.


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

I chose a Premiere, model TCD-746500.
It has all the buttons you need, including the colored buttons. (which go on the LCD screen)

The back button is missing but you can learn that one from your Roamio remote.
I added that one to down arrow.

I customized my screen buttons a bit since I didnt like the layout, but everything is available for you.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I entered the Roamio and just learned the Back and Advance buttons.

-Kevin


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I learned the Replay and Advance buttons, out of practicality.

I may try a Sequence to re-create the "List" command.

I also wish there was a way to have the colored buttons with labels matching the TiVo remote. I want "Yellow" labeled "A", like the remote. It's confusing trying seeing the TV screen with a "A" button and looking at the One and reading "Yellow" to match.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ShoutingMan said:


> I learned the Replay and Advance buttons, out of practicality.
> 
> I may try a Sequence to re-create the "List" command.
> 
> I also wish there was a way to have the colored buttons with labels matching the TiVo remote. I want "Yellow" labeled "A", like the remote. It's confusing trying seeing the TV screen with a "A" button and looking at the One and reading "Yellow" to match.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9560738#post9560738


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I'm not bothering to update the commands on my Harmony 880...the only thing missing is the A-D sort and frankly, once that's set (Groups/alpha), I tend not to change it. If I do, easy to just use my iPhone or iPad.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed the the speed of their Harmony remote is slower then the original Tivo peanut? I have played with the inter-key delay and seen no improvement. The default is 100ms, I tried 300ms and 0ms, all see slower then the Romaio remote in IR mode (I know it is in IR because I am using it against my Mini at the moment).


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

One of my Roamios is behaving very poorly with a Logitech. The other Romaio works great. Some commands like page down are usually ignored whereas others like direction down are fine. It is very intermittent. Sometimes the Roamios stop responding to the remote for a few minutes. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

AdamNJ said:


> Has anyone else noticed the the speed of their Harmony remote is slower then the original Tivo peanut? I have played with the inter-key delay and seen no improvement. The default is 100ms, I tried 300ms and 0ms, all see slower then the Romaio remote in IR mode (I know it is in IR because I am using it against my Mini at the moment).


I have a Harmony One in my Den and a Harmony Smart Control in another room - both work well w/ no issues at the default settings. I do have an IR extender that the Harmony One goes through first. I have setup a few sequences as well like 4x advance 30s with no issues.


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

I have the logitech 900 with my roamio but I've started to use the tivo remote more and more just because its faster with the RF rather than IR. I really don't want to get a new harmony since the design/button layout IMO is horrible.


----------



## mcbrems (Apr 12, 2014)

One other issue I'm including here regards implementing my "TiVo" button for my Roamio on my Harmony Ultimate One. I couldn't get it to work, even though I tried using the TiVo remote to teach the Harmony the button using the Harmony setup web client. For some reason, even though the TiVo command was not occupying any other button on the Harmony, it still showed up as unavailable (grayed out).

So I tried adding a custom command, and named it TiVo Menu. I taught it the TiVo command via IR from the Roamio peanut remote, and assigned that custom command to the Menu button on the Harmony. It worked perfectly. Can't understand why it wouldn't allow me to edit the default TiVo command within the Harmony setup. 

Anyways, if you are going to do this, you need to make sure your TiVo peanut is in IR mode first, since the Harmony Ultimate One is IR only. Simultaneously pressing "TiVo" and "D" on the Roamio remote does this.

Hope this is useful to somebody. I couldn't find any matching reference in any of these forums. I'll probably cross-post to the Harmony forums.

McB


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mcbrems said:


> One other issue I'm including here regards implementing my "TiVo" button for my Roamio on my Harmony Ultimate One. I couldn't get it to work, even though I tried using the TiVo remote to teach the Harmony the button using the Harmony setup web client. For some reason, even though the TiVo command was not occupying any other button on the Harmony, it still showed up as unavailable (grayed out).
> 
> So I tried adding a custom command, and named it TiVo Menu. I taught it the TiVo command via IR from the Roamio peanut remote, and assigned that custom command to the Menu button on the Harmony. It worked perfectly. Can't understand why it wouldn't allow me to edit the default TiVo command within the Harmony setup.
> 
> ...


The TiVo button is in the Harmony Database. i still use my harmony codes i setup with my Series 3 boxes. they all still work fine with my Roamios. Just like they did with my Premieres. i just had to add a few buttons, like the a,b,c,d buttons from the premire. but otherwise, I've been using the same setup to control my TiVos with my Harmonies for many, many years. They work fine with my Roamio Pro and Base and my TiVo Minis.


----------

